# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  Dream Totem Inuced Lucid Dream (DTILD)

## Brent1938

Like the thing from inception. 
I'm sure this method has been invented, but I use a different method. I made bracelet out of paper, and wrote "awake" on it. Then I put it on upside-down, so in the dream if right-side-up or has random ass writing on it, I'm in a dream. I look at it every 10-or-so minutes. Thoughts??

----------


## Choi

I think that this could work, but I have actually read text clearly two times in a dream. But test it out it seems like it could work.

Cool bracelet by the way =)

----------


## Darknis133

I actually have a "magic" penny which I recieced at outdoorschool several years ago. We got it because of a song called magic pen written about giving by a poor person. Anyway, we were supposed to trade it with atleast 2 other people, and keep it fo' eva. 

Point is, it really touched me for some reason. Recenty I started keeping it in my pocket and spinning it. I imagine that it will keep spinning if I'm dreaming. Basically just like Cobb in Inception. Ive had 3 lucid dreams caused by it.
I think a real life totem would have to be something important to you, not just unique. Definitely a stratagey worth trying though

----------


## MissLucy

I have a 4-sided die that I always carry with me  :smiley:  It's in my pocket, and I tend to have my hands in my pocket when walking around, so I feel it every time. It has numbers on it, rather than dots to count, so if I look at it and the numbers don't make sense, I know I'm dreaming.

..I've been forgetting it at home lately, though!! Should really bring it with me, darnit.

----------


## hermine_hesse

> I made bracelet out of paper, and wrote "awake" on it. Then I put it on upside-down, so in the dream if right-side-up or has random ass writing on it, I'm in a dream.



I usually do RC's by looking at my hands (Carlos Castaneda style) and have lately been writing "Am I Dreaming?" on my hand.  I haven't seen it in my dream yet, but I think doing any sort of RC will help w/ becoming  lucid.

I was contemplating the Inception totem thing yesterday.  The idea in the movie is that no one else knows the exact weight, feel, etc.  If it's different, you're dreaming b/c they were usually in someone else's dream who didn't know their token.   I wonder if this still works in regular dreams where it's your own subconscious creating the token.

----------


## Zyangur

I actually used to have this little transparent rock type thing that I got from someone in my family. Whenever I got mad (I had anger issues when I was younger XD) I would go in my room and sit down and hold it in my hand, and immediately it would start calming me down. I still have this rock in a "Box" type thing. This might help.

----------


## PolicemanFox

One thing I want to experiment with is a deck of marked cards. I'm wondering if the hidden picture codes on the back of each card would be unreliable in a dream.

----------


## littlezoe

I doubt that totems would work. In the movie it sounded nice, but it's not like that in reality. There is no rule for the totem to behave the same in dreams... It will once act weirdly, once act normally... unreliable.

----------


## superchaz

I was pretty skeptical before but after reading some posts it looks like it could work. Especially since dream pockets are bottomless, you know because you reach in and pull out all kinds of stuff.

----------


## PolicemanFox

I'm thinking that you could associate a certain item with dreaming and let it serve as a reminder to check reality rather than expecting them to somehow fail in their expected function. Although I suppose this is kind of unnecessary in the end as you should be training yourself to question reality without cues.

----------


## Dreamprofesser

*Here's the thing..a Totem is not meant for everyone. As i am certain everyone here has some degree of using a object or another tool in their dream to help them to become lucid. I use a silver hawk coin as my totem, have been using it since 09. It has been EXTREMELY valuble in many of my dreams. Has made me lucid in plenty of them? Yes read my entries. As i have even manage to pass out totems to certain DCs to keep track of who is who at times.

Bottom line is this..yes and no they work, it just depends on the person. Some ppl prefer nose plug RCs, some prefer counting the fingers, some prefer dream cues from certain DCs ect ect. Point is..build your awareness, then try learning to master a totem.*

----------


## DreiHundert

This is an interesting theory - and I think it could work.  Especially for those of us who keep something with them at all times.  

I think it would work in the same way as reality checks.  If they are a common part of your life, they will enter into your dreams.  The problem is reminding yourself to make the connection between the totem and the fact that you're dreaming.  
It could be the answer for some people, but I don't think it would be too great for me. 

Anyway... A totem would be a healthy part of a complete dreamfast

----------

